

Sequoia is ranked the world's fastest supercomputer - nqnielsen
https://www.llnl.gov/news/aroundthelab/2012/Jun/ATL-061812_sequoia.html

======
ColinWright
In case anyone missed it, here are a few more reports of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125450> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125840> (bbc.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4126713> (washingtonpost.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127060> (eweek.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127424> (guardian.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127543> (patexia.com)

There are probably more ...

~~~
mparlane
This is like wikipedia's list of lists pages.

------
jfoutz
It's probably not the whole truth, but i suspect Sequoia is doomed to spend
its operational lifespan simulating the effects of radiation on 70's era
electronics. It's not bad... just kinda sad.

------
mparlane
On it's test phase it was generating hash collisions.

[this is not at all true - on purpose anyway]

------
mjwalshe
The fastest non "black" system you mean :-)

